# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Hỏi về cách kích cho bộ nguồn xung

## vopminh

Lang thang em tìm được bộ nguồn xung 24v nhue thế này, chỉ có bi nhiêu đó chân ra vô, mà em ko biết cách kích cho nó ra nguồn 24v được, mong được các bác chỉ giáo, cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## emptyhb

nguồn này em nghĩ là cứ cắm điện là có áp ra thôi. Nếu không có thì hỏng rồi.

----------

vopminh

----------


## vantu209

> Lang thang em tìm được bộ nguồn xung 24v nhue thế này, chỉ có bi nhiêu đó chân ra vô, mà em ko biết cách kích cho nó ra nguồn 24v được, mong được các bác chỉ giáo, cảm ơn các bác.


Có dây đôi nhỏ nhỏ kia để kick mở kìa màu Đỏ Xanh

----------

vopminh

----------


## PhongThuyTangPham

Bạn vào site DELL để xem cho chắc, không được thì đã có phía tren hướng dẫn.

----------

vopminh

----------

